# English Speaking Accountant in Ostuni Puglia



## DLK Italia (Jun 2, 2021)

Hi, we’re looking for an English speaking accountant in or around Ostuni / Cisternino / Ceglie to assist with a local property acquisition and annual accounts of our Italian S.r.l. Can anyone recommend?


----------



## Rossella (Dec 6, 2021)

DLK Italia said:


> Hi, we’re looking for an English speaking accountant in or around Ostuni / Cisternino / Ceglie to assist with a local property acquisition and annual accounts of our Italian S.r.l. Can anyone recommend?


Hi

Did you find what you were looking for?
I could help you.
Cheers


----------

